# Dior Addict



## User67 (Mar 3, 2007)

I have been hunting for a new fragrance for the past few weeks & so far hadn't found anything that I really liked. Most fragrances give me a headache, so I have a very small collection of perfume & I was just itching to try something new. So I *test drove* Addict for the day yesterday & I couldn't stop sniffing my wrist! It has to be one of the most sexy & seductive fragrances I have ever smelled! Another great thing is that it's very strong & the staying power is amazing! So a little will go a long way & I'm sure 1 bottle will last me ages! And as potnent as this one is, no headache what so ever! I'm also a huge vanilla fan & love that the vanilla note is not *foody* smelling. I could just go on & on about about how much I adore it! Does anyone else love this? Do you get tons of compliments when you wear it? My b-day is on Monday & I told my Husband I definitley want a bottle of that as a one of my gifts. I can't wait!


----------



## vickih (Mar 17, 2007)

I have this one and it is my absolute favourite.  I have gotten so many compliments and mostly from men.. so that must be a good sign!

and yes it definitely lasts forever.


----------



## MarniMac (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a bottle of this too...its lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It lasts a long time too!


----------



## alaylam (Apr 8, 2007)

A friend of mine wears this and everytime we go out I'm always like... holy crap you smell amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want to get a bottle but haven't been able to fork out the cash for it yet. But I definitely will when I can!


----------



## user79 (Apr 14, 2007)

This is the only perfume from Dior I like. It smells sexy, but in a very womanly grown up way.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 21, 2007)

This is my favorite scent! It's mysterious and wonderful. It's one of those scents that makes me feel sexy and confident and MEOW!! Addict eau fraiche is also very nice but very different. It has a very distinct floral fragrance that really reminds me of violets and honeysuckle. I have that one too hehe! <3 Dior perfume


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 3, 2010)

Dior Addict is definitely amazing.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have mixed feelings about Dior Addict. I love Dior's Poison range of perfumes though.


----------

